# Face the BB ?



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

How many Look owners have found it necessary or would recommend facing a new 595 bottom bracket prior to installing Campy outboard BB cups ?

A friend has a new 595 Ultra and the BB looks to have some clear over sprayed on it. My suggestion was to clean the paint / overspray off by hand and then thread the cups on then check them all around with a feeler gauge to see how it looks.

I usually don't like facing BB's when there certainly is no need.

Just wanted to see what other owners have found when they built their Looks up.

Thoughts ?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*correct...*

That's exactly what I recommend. I remove any paint from the BB shell faces, screw the BB cups in until the contact a .0101 inch feeler gage and then use .008-.012 gages to check for squareness. I've never needed to face a LOOK frame and I've owned four.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*feeler gauge*



C-40 said:


> That's exactly what I recommend. I remove any paint from the BB shell faces, screw the BB cups in until the contact a .0101 inch feeler gage and then use .008-.012 gages to check for squareness. I've never needed to face a LOOK frame and I've owned four.


what is a feeler gauge?


----------

